# Flats vs. Prefolds AKA, if you don't like one is there any point in trying the other?



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

Okay, I tried prefolds a while back because everyone raves about suddenly "getting" the simplicity of them and feeling the PF love. But I just didn't feel the love! I'm not sure why exactly. I didn't think they were that complicated but I couldn't get the fit I wanted and they seemed so bulky too. I liked the *idea* of them though, so I was thinking about trying flats. Sometimes I am just so tired of all the snaps on our fitteds. *sigh* But is there any point? I don't think I will mind folding, but am I going to feel any differently about the fit and bulk? Should I just stick with my fitteds? Does anyone else ever feel this way?

Tara


----------



## Chrissietiny (Dec 3, 2004)

How were you using the rpefolds snappi-ing them? trifolding? I lvoe prefolds for the reason they are super trim when i snappi it with the longies they are as trima s underwear

I have zero experience with flats


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

I vote flats all the way!! I started with flats, then I got hooked on cute (and expensive) fitteds, then I tryed prefolds for a short time, now I'm buying more flats. I'm currently using a conbination of super cute fitteds and these *great* tiedye birdseye flats off ebay, with wool soakers.
Flats have many advantages.
They get very clean,
They fit better than prefolds,
they dry *super* fast,
they are cheap,
and if you buy dyed or tiedyed like me... they are soooo cute!
I'm sure there are a lot more advantages, I just don't feel like thinking right now lol
I tryed prefolds, It just wasn't our thing.


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

I was snappi'ing them and I think I tried every fold I could find. It just didn't seem to work for us but I'm not sure why. Maybe a bit was because I didn't use them long enough to truly get the hang of it but they still just didn't seem that trim. Maybe on a bigger baby with a longer rise so you didn't have to fold them down as much?

I thought maybe flats would be better though, and I love the quick wash and dry aspect. Can't wait to hear from more people!

Tara


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I sometimes love my prefolds. Seems like, IME at least, ds has to be a certain size/shape combo for me to like them. Flats are a lot of folding, but so trim and customizable. If I had the time to sit and fold them all I'd use them more often.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

When I put flats on Davey, they're WAY trim- much much trimmer than any other diaper combination I've ever tried. I do like prefolds - that's what I grew up learning how to diaper with, and I don't mind a bulky diaper-butt.....but I was absolutely astounded at the trim fit when I finally tried an oragami-folded flat on Davey. I double up by folding one flat into a doubler-sized pad, and folding that into the padding-center of the oragami-folded second flat. It fits very closely over the hips, with a very low rise (I think I remember someone commenting that it should be called a "D-string" :LOL ), and is one of the few things I can get a pair of jeans over.
So, you may love flats, especially if you're looking for simplicity AND trimness. The ones I use are Wal-Mart floursack towels, and they're snappiable, if that's what you prefer fastening with. They're also one of the easiest things in the world to tie dye


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

I think it's worth a try. Not only do I think it's worth a try but I also think it's a good idea to go back and try things from time to time.

I was one that HATED HATED HATED prefolds. I used flats with my older kids and I really liked them....never had a fit problem with them ever because I would just shift the way I was folding them as the child's shape shifted. This time around I really liked fitteds and still couldn't get the whole prefold thing. Then I got fed up with some of the things about fitteds (hard to find, falling apart, body shape changing and therefore the fit not being so great, etc) and tried some prefolds and now that's about all I'm using.

I think it's a good idea to do whatever the new thing is for a week or two straight without using other diapers...just to give the new system a fair shot.

But I definitely think there is a big difference between flats and prefolds...and just because you don't like one doesn't mean you won't like the other.


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

Okay, so for everyone who does like flats... what kind of fold are you using? Origami fold? I was experimenting with this tonight using a receiving blanket to see if I would like the fit. I get the folding, but can't seem to get a snug fit around the legs when I put it on. And she has chubby legs, too! Seems like poop would just leak right out! Any suggestions?

I'm beginning to think maybe prefitteds are about as "simple" as I can go, LOL.

Tara


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

yeah, I use the origami fold. It's my favorite. But I do modify it a tad to get rid of that the loose leg problem.
When you are done folding origami you have two shapes, a triangle that has a tall rectangle on top (the wet zone) I just fold in the triangle part in a bit on each side.
It give a better fit for the legs and the sides of the butt.
Sometimes I tuck it in once more after I get it on the baby (he has a small butt lol)
it also makes a sort of barrier so noting will shoot out the sides.

(did all of that make sense?







It's hard to explain lol)


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

I understand exactly what you mean, Tiskin. That's what I was trying to do too, so at least I was on the right track.

Do you snappi or pin? I have 2 snappis that I've been using. What is the best material for trim, easy to use and snappi-able? I have flannel (receiving blankets and plain flannel I could cut into squares) and those gerber birdseye flats but I already know they are too small and not very absorbant. If I want inexpensive dyed ones to try out, what's a good route to go? Tje flour sack towels that someone mentioned earlier?

I did succeed in getting a flat snappi'ed on Aden's doll--he is excited that his doll has a diaper and at least I found a use for the gerber flats! :LOL

Tara


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

to me, prefolds and flats are very similar. I used pf's at first but I don't like them now, so because of that I no longer care for flats either. I have a couple in the car for emergencies, though, because they are functional and you can store/use them for anything!


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

if your issue with prefolds was bulk, then definately try the flats! Way trimmer! you can't snappi flannel, but if you're using a recieving blanket, you can prolly use just one pin if you're using the origmi fold. The gerber flats are just the right size for med fb inserts or as a doubler for other flat folds.

have fun! flats rock! :LOL


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

I find flannel to be really hard to snappi. I think it's much easier to snappi knit materials rather than wovens. Flannels are woven.
Most flats are going to be trim. But I tryed terry material, and that turned out to be very bulky.
I prefer pins. And with the origami fold, you only need one. and a tip- you don't have to push the pin through the entire thichness of the diaper. I just stick it through both wings that cross over in the middle and 2 layers of the wet zone. Not all 6 of them.
I had never actualy heard of flour sack towels until last week. So I'm not sure if they are inexpensive or not. I'll have to check those out next time I'm at walmart lol. I wonder how absorbant they are?


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I fold flats sorta like a prefold. I make one into a rectangle wide enough to wrap around and snappi, put a folded, doubler flat into the middle, fold down the front and put it on. I use guaze or birdseye flats with a snappi. The fit with flats this way is much trimmer and easier to customize IMHO than a prefold b/c you don't have to fold down the soaker pad... just the few layers of thin flat material over the doubler.


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi (Apr 16, 2004)

I like flats over prefolds now cause...

you can fold them like a prefold, but you have more versatility. FOr example, I can make them wider to accomodate his waist or longer to accomodate his rise. They also rinse super duper clean. YOU can also have loads of fun with different folds...there are even more ways to fold a flat than you can find online-I love diaper folding, I am weird, I know! Getting just one or two and playing around with them may be fun.







I cannot WAIT to use these on a newborn! The infant cpfs never seemed wide enough. With flats, I can use the origami or adjust the prefold fold to get that perfect fit.


----------

